# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  راهنمایی واسه سه هفته باقی

## ha.hg

*.........................*

----------


## Mobin.

> *سلام خوبین ؟ ایشالله که تا الان خوب جلو اومده باشین
> توی این تاپیک از خودم گفتمهدفی ندارم:(
>  خیلی فکر کردم تا به این نتیجه رسیدم:
> خانواده میخوان فرهنگیان بیارم خودم رشته علوم پزشکی میخوام اول گفتم وایستم سال بعد ولی ریسک زیادیه و از طرفی امسالم رتبه خوب نمیارم و رشته قابل قبول هم نمیشه
> دیگه تصمیم گرفتم جوری بخونم که حداقل تراز فرهنگیان رو بیارم و رتبه هم  زیر 30هزار منطقه3.
> شدنیه ؟چطور بخونم یا کلا ریسک کنم واسه سال بعد (علاقم رو تا حدودی هم متوجه شدم)*


علاقه ملاقه رو ولش کن اینا کشکه . الکی یه جو ایجاد کردن که به فلان رشته علاقه داریم و فلان . الان 800 هزار نفر تو تجربی به پزشکی علاقه دارن و از بچگی پزشکیو دوس داشتن :Yahoo (20): 

بببین شرایطط واس کدوم شغل بهتره و با درامد و سختیاش میتونی زندگی خوبی داشته باشی . اونو انتخاب کن و واسش تلاش کن  . امیدوارم به هرچی که دلت میخواد برسی

----------


## ha.hg

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mobin.


علاقه ملاقه رو ولش کن اینا کشکه . الکی یه جو ایجاد کردن که به فلان رشته علاقه داریم و فلان . الان 800 هزار نفر تو تجربی به پزشکی علاقه دارن و از بچگی پزشکیو دوس داشتن

بببین شرایطط واس کدوم شغل بهتره و با درامد و سختیاش میتونی زندگی خوبی داشته باشی . اونو انتخاب کن و واسش تلاش کن  . امیدوارم به هرچی که دلت میخواد برسی


ممنون به فرض علاقه در نظر نگیرم خیلی عالی خواستم بخونم روزانه 8ساعته 
که خب رشته بدرد بخور نمیارم در حال حاضر رشته ای که میخونم (ترم2روانشناسی)نه علاقه دارم و نه بازار کارخوبی داره  واسه همین خیلی سردرگم شدم در کل واسه امسال هر جور شده باید برم*

----------


## Mobin.

> *
> 
> ممنون به فرض علاقه در نظر نگیرم خیلی عالی خواستم بخونم روزانه 8ساعته 
> که خب رشته بدرد بخور نمیارم در حال حاضر رشته ای که میخونم (ترم2روانشناسی)نه علاقه دارم و نه بازار کارخوبی داره  واسه همین خیلی سردرگم شدم در کل واسه امسال هر جور شده باید برم*


اولن اینکه من نمیدونستم دانشجویین . دومن اینکه علاقه ای که به روانشناسی ندارین و نمیتونم نظری بدم اما متاسفانه بخش دوم حرفتون که بازار کار خوبی نداره باید بگم یکم بیشتر تو نت چرخ بزنین . میتونم دکتر چاووشی رو هم بهتون معرفی کنم که موسس کلینیک ارگانیک مایندد هستش و از شهرای دور افراد برای مشاوره میان که ایشونو ببینن . حتی با اینکه غیر حضوری هم مشاوره میدن . منظورم اینه اگه شما آدم ( قابل ) باشین مطمعنن بازار کار رو دارید . درضمن . فکر میکنین پزشکی ریختن براتون؟ که اونجا مثلا نیاز نیس چندان سختی بکشین و بازار کار دو لپی میاد تو بغلتون؟ عزیزم اونجا هم زحمت میکشن . اما خب پول بیشتری داره قبول دارم . من در حدی نیستم بخوام بگم اینکارو بکنین یا اونکارو . صرفا تجربه ی 19 سالمه که تو آشنا ها هم داریم افرادی که به فکر پولش رفتن تو این رشته ها و وضعیت خوبی ندارن ( پسر داییم خودش یه سال کنکور داد رفت رادیولوژی بعدش انصراف زد رفت دارو زنجان قبول شد بعدش فهمیدیم اونقدر فشار عصبی داشته که اعتیاد پیدا کرده به شیشه . تازگیا هم مجازاتشو کشید و خداروشکر دوباره برگشته سر درسش . اما خواستم بگم وضعیت این رشته ها اینطوریه که باید شدیدن زحمت بکشی تا به اون پوله برسی . ) آرزوی موفقیت دارم واست . و ببخشید که طولانی شد

----------


## Fky

> *
> 
> ممنون به فرض علاقه در نظر نگیرم خیلی عالی خواستم بخونم روزانه 8ساعته 
> که خب رشته بدرد بخور نمیارم در حال حاضر رشته ای که میخونم (ترم2روانشناسی)نه علاقه دارم و نه بازار کارخوبی داره  واسه همین خیلی سردرگم شدم در کل واسه امسال هر جور شده باید برم*


روانشناسی بازار نداره??? ببین بعضی رشته ها خوداشتغالن 
روانشناس میشناسم کلینیکش 4طبقه اس تو جردن ! زیر40سال هم هست مشکل اینجاست که ما ادم ساختن نیستیم و گرنه....

----------


## Frozen

> روانشناسی بازار نداره??? ببین بعضی رشته ها خوداشتغالن 
> روانشناس میشناسم کلینیکش 4طبقه اس تو جردن ! زیر40سال هم هست مشکل اینجاست که ما ادم ساختن نیستیم و گرنه....


*خب این مثالی ک میگی یک در هزاره شاید 
اکثریت رو نگاه کنیم کلینیک 4 طبقه ک هیچ ، یه محل کار 3.4 ندارن ! در کل باید خودت بشدت تلاش کنی و بازار کارش مث رشته های علوم پزشکی یا فرهنگیان تضمین شده تا حدودی نیس !*

----------


## Paradox2020

> *خب این مثالی ک میگی یک در هزاره شاید 
> اکثریت رو نگاه کنیم کلینیک 4 طبقه ک هیچ ، یه محل کار 3.4 ندارن ! در کل باید خودت بشدت تلاش کنی و بازار کارش مث رشته های علوم پزشکی یا فرهنگیان تضمین شده تا حدودی نیس !*



* عزیز من خب نباید انتظار داشته باشی همون سال اولی که کارتو شروع میکنی، خروار خروار میلیون تومن به حسابتون ریخته شه همون پزشکی هم که شما داری میگی نگاه کن چقد له شده تا رسیده به اونجا  مرحله ی کنکور هست. تو دانشگاه کلی کتاب با حجم های زیاد میریزه سرشون! استادا هم بهترین عملکردو داشته باشی، از کوچکترین خطایی که کردی، چنان کوه میسازه که خودتم باورت میشه چه اشتباه بزرگی بوده  یادمه برادرم وقتی هنوزامتحان علوم پایه شونو نداده بودن، میگفت هم اتاقی دوستاش تو خوابگاه اینترنه! پسره میگفت جوری استادت دعوات میکنه جلوی جمع که خرد و له میشیا! ولی یه اشک از چشمات بریزه دیگه تموم.  تو رزیدنتی که دیگه بدتر! اینترن یه خطا بکنه، رزیدنتو به فحش میبندن 
کلا هر چیزی سختی هایی داره بالاخره! این پزشکی رو مثال زدم. تازه چه سختیای هست که من نمیدونم دیگه  یعنی باید لمس شن...
یه معلم سالای اولش که نمیندازنش وسط شهر و تو بهترین آب و هوا! دخترعموم با دوتا بچه ی کوچیک  تک و تنها میرفت تو عشایر درس میداد! منظورم اینه که خیلی سختی کشید!
سرمایه هم داشته باشی خب مسیرتو یکم آسون تر میکنی!
مورد میشناسم دانشجوی سال اول روانشناسی بوده (پارسال) رفت به عنوان پشتیبان بچه ها همراه یه مشاور با حقوق ناچیز شروع کرد. امسال شنیدم خودشم مشاوره میده  حقوقشم میگفت به ازای هر دانش آموزی ماهی 120 بهش میدن 
یعنی تو اینجور کارا باید خیلی زرنگ باشی!
ولی معلمی نه! زرنگی نمیخواد  یه زندگی سایلنت و ملایمی داره 
حالا من آخرش نفهمیدم شما روانشناسی میخوای یا فرهنگیان یا هردو  ولی تلاشتو بکن تا موقع کنکور! یا میشه! یا نمیشه! (غیب گفتم )*

----------


## Frozen

> * عزیز من خب نباید انتظار داشته باشی همون سال اولی که کارتو شروع میکنی، خروار خروار میلیون تومن به حسابتون ریخته شه همون پزشکی هم که شما داری میگی نگاه کن چقد له شده تا رسیده به اونجا  مرحله ی کنکور هست. تو دانشگاه کلی کتاب با حجم های زیاد میریزه سرشون! استادا هم بهترین عملکردو داشته باشی، از کوچکترین خطایی که کردی، چنان کوه میسازه که خودتم باورت میشه چه اشتباه بزرگی بوده  یادمه برادرم وقتی هنوزامتحان علوم پایه شونو نداده بودن، میگفت هم اتاقی دوستاش تو خوابگاه اینترنه! پسره میگفت جوری استادت دعوات میکنه جلوی جمع که خرد و له میشیا! ولی یه اشک از چشمات بریزه دیگه تموم.  تو رزیدنتی که دیگه بدتر! اینترن یه خطا بکنه، رزیدنتو به فحش میبندن 
> کلا هر چیزی سختی هایی داره بالاخره! این پزشکی رو مثال زدم. تازه چه سختیای هست که من نمیدونم دیگه  یعنی باید لمس شن...
> یه معلم سالای اولش که نمیندازنش وسط شهر و تو بهترین آب و هوا! دخترعموم با دوتا بچه ی کوچیک  تک و تنها میرفت تو عشایر درس میداد! منظورم اینه که خیلی سختی کشید!
> سرمایه هم داشته باشی خب مسیرتو یکم آسون تر میکنی!
> مورد میشناسم دانشجوی سال اول روانشناسی بوده (پارسال) رفت به عنوان پشتیبان بچه ها همراه یه مشاور با حقوق ناچیز شروع کرد. امسال شنیدم خودشم مشاوره میده  حقوقشم میگفت به ازای هر دانش آموزی ماهی 120 بهش میدن 
> یعنی تو اینجور کارا باید خیلی زرنگ باشی!
> ولی معلمی نه! زرنگی نمیخواد  یه زندگی سایلنت و ملایمی داره 
> حالا من آخرش نفهمیدم شما روانشناسی میخوای یا فرهنگیان یا هردو  ولی تلاشتو بکن تا موقع کنکور! یا میشه! یا نمیشه! (غیب گفتم )*



*من نه روانشناسی میخوام نه فرهنگیان نه هردو!!!

حرفی هم نزدم که بگم فرهنگیان یا پزشکی سختی نداره و دنیا واسه دانشجوی پزکی گل و بلبله و درس نمیخونن و از استاداشون حرف نمیشنون !
اصلا من چی گفتم شما چی جواب دادی  من خودم مخاطبم شخص دیگه بود

استارتر گفته درامد روانشناسی کمه و تضمین نشدس شغلش...دوست عزیزمون گفت من میشناسم روانشناسی ک تو جردن 4 واحدی داره ! منم گفتم این قضیه یک در هزار پیش میاد ! و نیاز ب خیلی فاکتور ها داره و نمیشه گفت روانشناسی مث رشته های علوم پزشکی یا فرهنگیان امنیت شغلی نسبی داره ! حرفم این بود 
*

----------


## Paradox2020

> *من نه روانشناسی میخوام نه فرهنگیان نه هردو!!!
> 
> حرفی هم نزدم که بگم فرهنگیان یا پزشکی سختی نداره و دنیا واسه دانشجوی پزکی گل و بلبله و درس نمیخونن و از استاداشون حرف نمیشنون !
> اصلا من چی گفتم شما چی جواب دادی  من خودم مخاطبم شخص دیگه بود
> 
> استارتر گفته درامد روانشناسی کمه و تضمین نشدس شغلش...دوست عزیزمون گفت من میشناسم روانشناسی ک تو جردن 4 واحدی داره ! منم گفتم این قضیه یک در هزار پیش میاد ! و نیاز ب خیلی فاکتور ها داره و نمیشه گفت روانشناسی مث رشته های علوم پزشکی یا فرهنگیان امنیت شغلی نسبی داره ! حرفم این بود 
> *



* عع... ببخشید. من فک کردم شما استارتری! واقعا عذر میخوام...*

----------


## Fky

> *خب این مثالی ک میگی یک در هزاره شاید 
> اکثریت رو نگاه کنیم کلینیک 4 طبقه ک هیچ ، یه محل کار 3.4 ندارن ! در کل باید خودت بشدت تلاش کنی و بازار کارش مث رشته های علوم پزشکی یا فرهنگیان تضمین شده تا حدودی نیس !*


بله خب منم همینو میگم همین اقای دکتر خودش میگه من دقیقا 10سال بدون وقفه و خستگی تلاش کردم که این شدم 
همون یک در هزار توی هر شغلی هست چون یک در هزار امکان داره تلاش بی وقفه بکنن توی علوم پزشکی ام چندان وضعیت استخدام خوب نیس ولی بهتره بازم نسبتا در کل توی هر شغلی خود طرف باید سالها زحمت بکشه همین تربیت معلم یک درهزار معلم داریم مثل ارامفر و حیدری و... که خب قطعا خیلی زحمت کشیدن که الان اینجان وگرنه فرهنگیان اسمش تضمین شغلیه کدوم تضمینی که بدبختا تا سر ماه خودشونو به زور می کشونن?????

----------


## Frozen

> بله خب منم همینو میگم همین اقای دکتر خودش میگه من دقیقا 10سال بدون وقفه و خستگی تلاش کردم که این شدم 
> همون یک در هزار توی هر شغلی هست چون یک در هزار امکان داره تلاش بی وقفه بکنن توی علوم پزشکی ام چندان وضعیت استخدام خوب نیس ولی بهتره بازم نسبتا در کل توی هر شغلی خود طرف باید سالها زحمت بکشه همین تربیت معلم یک درهزار معلم داریم مثل ارامفر و حیدری و... که خب قطعا خیلی زحمت کشیدن که الان اینجان وگرنه فرهنگیان اسمش تضمین شغلیه کدوم تضمینی که بدبختا تا سر ماه خودشونو به زور می کشونن?????


*
اره قبول دارم تو هر شغلی دقیقا همین یک در هزارها وجود دارن ...ولی خب بازم تو جامعه ما باید دنبال همون امنیت درامدی چندرغازی هم دویید متاسفانه وگرنه کلاهت بشدت پس معرکست...دختر باشی ک باید شوهر کنی  پسر هم باشی تهش بتونی تو اسنپ کار کنی  چی بگم...واقعا سر یسری موضوعات انقدر تکراری و کلیشه ای و صد البته غم انگیز هستن اصلا نباید حرف زد*  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Fky

> *سلام خوبین ؟ ایشالله که تا الان خوب جلو اومده باشین
> توی این تاپیک از خودم گفتم
> 
> هدفی ندارم:(
>  خیلی فکر کردم تا به این نتیجه رسیدم:
> خانواده میخوان فرهنگیان بیارم خودم رشته علوم پزشکی میخوام اول گفتم وایستم سال بعد ولی ریسک زیادیه و از طرفی امسالم رتبه خوب نمیارم و رشته قابل قبول هم نمیشه
> دیگه تصمیم گرفتم جوری بخونم که حداقل تراز فرهنگیان رو بیارم و رتبه هم  زیر 30هزار منطقه3.
> شدنیه ؟چطور بخونم یا کلا ریسک کنم واسه سال بعد (علاقم رو تا حدودی هم متوجه شدم)*


ببخشید که جواب سوال شما به حاشیه رفت عزیز من که خودم موفقیت خاصی نداشتم که بخوام راهنمایی کنم ولی فک کنم توی اختصاصیا تا 30 %از صفر و عمومیاهم تا 60% میتونید برسونید توی تاپیک از منفی33تا 5000اقای ارتور برنامه نوشتن 
ولی به عنوان یه توصیه از پشت کنکوری اگه میخواید بمونید سال بعد هرچی با رتبه بهتر بمونید به نفعتونه حالا این مدتو بخونید شما طرف با دو سه ماه پزشکی میاره فرهنگیان که تو این تایم ابخوردنه به نظرم

----------


## ha.hg

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Paradox2020


 عزیز من خب نباید انتظار داشته باشی همون سال اولی که کارتو شروع میکنی، خروار خروار میلیون تومن به حسابتون ریخته شه همون پزشکی هم که شما داری میگی نگاه کن چقد له شده تا رسیده به اونجا  مرحله ی کنکور هست. تو دانشگاه کلی کتاب با حجم های زیاد میریزه سرشون! استادا هم بهترین عملکردو داشته باشی، از کوچکترین خطایی که کردی، چنان کوه میسازه که خودتم باورت میشه چه اشتباه بزرگی بوده  یادمه برادرم وقتی هنوزامتحان علوم پایه شونو نداده بودن، میگفت هم اتاقی دوستاش تو خوابگاه اینترنه! پسره میگفت جوری استادت دعوات میکنه جلوی جمع که خرد و له میشیا! ولی یه اشک از چشمات بریزه دیگه تموم.  تو رزیدنتی که دیگه بدتر! اینترن یه خطا بکنه، رزیدنتو به فحش میبندن 
کلا هر چیزی سختی هایی داره بالاخره! این پزشکی رو مثال زدم. تازه چه سختیای هست که من نمیدونم دیگه  یعنی باید لمس شن...
یه معلم سالای اولش که نمیندازنش وسط شهر و تو بهترین آب و هوا! دخترعموم با دوتا بچه ی کوچیک  تک و تنها میرفت تو عشایر درس میداد! منظورم اینه که خیلی سختی کشید!
سرمایه هم داشته باشی خب مسیرتو یکم آسون تر میکنی!
مورد میشناسم دانشجوی سال اول روانشناسی بوده (پارسال) رفت به عنوان پشتیبان بچه ها همراه یه مشاور با حقوق ناچیز شروع کرد. امسال شنیدم خودشم مشاوره میده  حقوقشم میگفت به ازای هر دانش آموزی ماهی 120 بهش میدن 
یعنی تو اینجور کارا باید خیلی زرنگ باشی!
ولی معلمی نه! زرنگی نمیخواد  یه زندگی سایلنت و ملایمی داره 
حالا من آخرش نفهمیدم شما روانشناسی میخوای یا فرهنگیان یا هردو  ولی تلاشتو بکن تا موقع کنکور! یا میشه! یا نمیشه! (غیب گفتم )


گفتم دیگه روانشناسی پارسال به خاطر حرف فامیل رفتم که نگن خنگ بود سال دومش هم قبول نشد
واقعا هیچ کدومش رو
نمیتونم هر چی رسیدم برم بخونم که .
باید چیزی باشه کارش تضمین باشه البته اصلا منکر این نیستم که هیچ چیز به راحتی بدست نمیاد
حالام دو راه دارم یا بکوب بخونم واسه امسال یا هم درسمو ادامه بدم و مجدد 1400 هم کنکور بدم (از 97 دارم کنکور میدم کی میشه راحت شم)*

----------


## Paradox2020

> *
> 
> گفتم دیگه روانشناسی پارسال به خاطر حرف فامیل رفتم که نگن خنگ بود سال دومش هم قبول نشد
> واقعا هیچ کدومش رو
> نمیتونم هر چی رسیدم برم بخونم که .
> باید چیزی باشه کارش تضمین باشه البته اصلا منکر این نیستم که هیچ چیز به راحتی بدست نمیاد
> حالام دو راه دارم یا بکوب بخونم واسه امسال یا هم درسمو ادامه بدم و مجدد 1400 هم کنکور بدم (از 97 دارم کنکور میدم کی میشه راحت شم)*



_  خب مسلما اول میگم بکوب بخون واسه امسال! اگه خدایی نکرده نشد بمون سال بعد بکوب تر بخون_

----------


## ale81

مگه با 30 هزار اونم منطقه 3  فرهنگیان میارن؟/؟اره؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## این منم

کاش ی نفر بهم کمک کنه من تموم زندگیم محتاج این موفقیته تازه بیدارشدم واگه انسال نتونم دیگه هیچوقت نمیتونم کسی هست بهن بگه چجوری بخونم تاحداقل پرستاری قبول بشم؟من شرایط خانوادگی واوضاع مالی خوبی ندارم نمیتونم بامشاورمشورت کنم منتظر پیام ازطرفتون هستم :Yahoo (117):

----------


## این منم

مرسی خیلی بزرگوارید

----------


## این منم

> *
> 
> سلام
> امیدوارم حالت خوب باشه
> منم پارسال دقیقااا از نیمه دوم اردیبهشت شروع کردم فک کنم 20ام بود.بعد تولد مامانم یادمه
> اما با همین تایم کوتاه که وقت گذاشتم تونستم نتیجه نسبت مناسبی بگیرم.(مناسب یعنی پیرا های ازاد رو اوردم ) 
> گرچه که میدونم الان وقتت از ی ماه کمتره..
> اما چاره نیست..
> تمام سعیتو بکن
> ...


مرسی خیلی بزرگوارید

----------


## ha.hg

*دوستان ریسک کنم به نظرتون واسه سال بعد نظام قدیم رو کم کم شروع کنم؟*

----------


## _LEYLA_

یه ماه که این حرفا رو نداره... :Yahoo (99): 
وقتی از سر جلسه 99 اومدی بیرون ، اونموقع تصمیم میگیری که بمونی برا 1400 یا نه.

اینا رو به نظرم میشه بست ، اگه مبحثی هم باشه که خونده باشی و مسلط باشی که چه بهتر  :Yahoo (1): 
ادبیات : لغت (لغات انتهای کتاب) با قرابت : 50
عربی : ترجمه و (مستثنا،منادا،حال،تمییز) : 50
دینی : کامل بخون ، 40 تا درسه روزی 2 تا بخون
زبان : لغت هارو بخون
ریاضی : تابع و اینا : هم آسونه هم تست زیادی داره : 20 تا 30
زیست : جانوری رو تا جایی که امکان پذیره بخون : 20 تا 30
شیمی : دوم : 30
فیزیک : سوم (30) یا پیش 2 از فصل 3 تا 8 (20 تا 25)  : هر کدوم که پیش زمینه داری.


موفق باشی. :Y (464):

----------


## _LEYLA_

> *دوستان ریسک کنم به نظرتون واسه سال بعد نظام قدیم رو کم کم شروع کنم؟*


نکن اینکارو ، همین امسال تمومش کن بره
بیشتر از یک سال پشت کنکور موندن درست نیست ، بعد از اون تبدیل میشه به باتلاق و آدم رو میکشه پایین
یهو به خودت میای میبینی 7-8 ساله داری کنکور میدی
بهترین سال های جوونیت میره ، که میتونستی کلی تجربه کسب کنی ، کلی مهارت یاد بگیری
مگه دانشجو نیستی؟ اگه روانشناسی دوست نداری خب نمون ،تغییر رشته بده به یه رشته دیگه ، اگه از دانشگاهت هم راضی نیستی ، تلاشت رو بیشتر کن واسه ارشد بری دانشگاه سطح بالاتر
هزار جور راه واسه ی موفقیت و پیشرفت وجود داره ، اگه این راه نشد ، یه راه دیگه رو امتحان کن...

----------

